# JDBC Kordierungsproblem



## jeroen (19. Mai 2008)

hi,

eigendlich gehört dieser Beitrag gar nicht hier rein, aber toßdem:

ich greife mit eine JDBC Treiber auf dein Datenbank zu.
Dabei tritt immer diese Exception auf:


```
Fehler beim Ausführen des Statments: org.postgresql.util.PSQLException: FEHLER: Zeichen 0x81 in Kodierung »WIN1252« hat keine Entsprechung in »UTF8«
```

Die Exception tritt beim auslesen des String Düsseldorf auf.

Meine Frage ist nun: Wie kann ich die verwendete der Datenbank herrausgekommen ?
Wie kann diese dann in meinem Java Programm verwenden ?


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2008)

ü ist fäller


----------



## jeroen (21. Mai 2008)

das ist wohl jedem klar

wie kann ich die verwendet kordierung im eclips ändern.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Mai 2008)

und Preferences - General - Workspace 
kannst du das Encoding von Java-Sourcecode einstellen, falls es hilft,
oder muss nicht eher die DB umgestellt werden, was heißt 'beim auslesen des String Düsseldorf'?


----------



## jeroen (22. Mai 2008)

hmm.

eclips unterstütz kein win1215.


```
The selected encoding is not supported.
```



> oder muss nicht eher die DB umgestellt werden


 geht leider nicht.


----------

